# ole savannah bottles



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 29, 2012)

HEY IF ANYONE CAN TELL US ANY INFORMATION ON ANY OF THESE. THANKS


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a different picture, LEFT TO RIGHT James Ray  Blue, James Ray I will call frosted. James ray clear, Kelly Green GEO.CH. GEMUMDEN,DARK BLUE JOHN RYAN (never to be  sold) is embosed on back . FROSTED John Ryan Ginger ale. the two in front contrell & cochrane Embossed with ( see that each cork is branded,  The last one is a D. Rodney ( regtered in NEW JERSEY. THE last two are on the previous  post


----------



## epackage (Aug 30, 2012)

You have some really nice bottles there...[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 30, 2012)

By the way this is the wrong forum section for these, they should be in New to the Collection or Digging & Finding section....Jim


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> By the way this is the wrong forum section for these, they should be in New to the Collection or Digging & Finding section....Jim


 Epack was you sleeping when you wrote the above post? this is the digging&finding forum..  I have to agree really nice bottles I am sure I see a colbalt ...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  dirtdiggerswife
> 
> I have a different picture, LEFT TO RIGHT James Ray  Blue, James Ray I will call frosted. James ray clear, Kelly Green GEO.CH. GEMUMDEN,DARK BLUE JOHN RYAN (never to be  sold) is embosed on back . FROSTED John Ryan Ginger ale. the two in front contrell & cochrane Embossed with ( see that each cork is branded,  The last one is a D. Rodney ( regtered in NEW JERSEY. THE last two are on the previous  post





> James Ray


 
 Hey Deidre,

 Thanks for showing us some photos of your bottles. I think you have some nice examples there, but I can't see em for beans... [8D] Could'ya bathe them in some natural light and showcase them, please? I'd particularly like to see the James Ray Ginger Ale.






 "Russ Butler shows this amber quart flask embossed "W. H. Ray / SAVANNAH, GA." circa 1879-1880. Russ provided this info: William H. Ray was born in 1850 in Waterbury Connecticut. The eldest son of James Ray, an Irish grocer who moved to Savannah in 1858 and became one of the town's most successful bottlers. William Ray operated his grocery and liquor business on the east end of Bay Street on the edge of the river from 1879 to 1892. This is the only known example and first bottle that has turned up bearing William Ray's name." From.




From.


----------



## epackage (Aug 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was moved here by a Mod from where it was Creep...[]


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ahh ok..


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 30, 2012)

I will try to get better photos  this weekend. It has been raining almost nonstop. Thanks for the info. I'll check the forum for taking better pictures of bottles. YALL MADE MY DAY WITH THE  Moment THING! WAY COOL! I drove right past it today.Savannah has so many of them, but now I  recognize the building it is by! OH I can't wait to take my hubby over there. SWEET


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 31, 2012)

I live here and I cant tell you much about them, other than Savannah bottles will always be collectable, even if they are not rare.


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 31, 2012)

I noticed that this bottle has 3 long air bubbles in the blob. At first glance I thought It had cracked, I knew the blob was smooth inside & out. We had Never had any of these bottles in the sun or any really bright light.N or were they cleaned in any way, cause we weren't sure how.So I cautiously clean them very lightly, I like a little Dirt! Hope yall like this. Dee Dee


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 31, 2012)

a couple more shots.


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 31, 2012)

one more


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know what you look for, so here is another.


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 31, 2012)

I  think this is the back.


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 31, 2012)

Opps, ok this must be the back


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 31, 2012)

well maybe its this one


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 31, 2012)

the bubbles in the blob


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 31, 2012)

More of blob


----------



## dirtdiggerswife (Aug 31, 2012)

last one


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 1, 2012)

[:-][:-][:-] amazing bottles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice color!

 PD


----------

